# Sunlight or Fluorescent?



## emrextreme (Apr 15, 2009)

Which is better for emersed growing? Sunlight or fluorescent?


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

If you have sunlight, it is a lot cheaper. And I suspect that most plants use sunlight when found in their natural habitat.


----------



## bkw1982 (Dec 14, 2007)

i just started 2 setups, about 4 weeks in now, and the one outside has much better growth then the setup under fluorescent lighting. 

I have about 98watts of fluorescent lighting over the inside setup and the outside gets direct sunlight in morning and shaded light from about 1pm until dark.

I would go with sunlight


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

bkw1982 said:


> i just started 2 setups, about 4 weeks in now, and the one outside has much better growth then the setup under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> I have about 98watts of fluorescent lighting over the inside setup and the outside gets direct sunlight in morning and shaded light from about 1pm until dark.
> 
> I would go with sunlight


What plant are you growing?


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Sunlight


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It depends. Remember that in northern latitudes, we don't get as much intensity or duration of light for much of the year. Many plants can get by with less for the winter, and some can't. And maintaining them is one thing. Really getting the most out of some plants, getting them to flower, etc is another. So depending on what you're growing and what you want them to do...


----------



## emrextreme (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks all for the responses. I'm planning to grow HC. I would probably try the sunlight this time.


----------



## bkw1982 (Dec 14, 2007)

modster said:


> What plant are you growing?


I'm Growing:
Hygro bold
Hygo sunset
Wisteria
ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII 
BACOPA CAROLINIANA
Bacopa monnieri
Anubias nana
Heteranthera zosterifolia
Limnophila aromatica
Ludwigia repens
Ludwigia narrow leaf?
Marsilea minuta
dwarf sag



Cavan Allen said:


> It depends. Remember that in northern latitudes, we don't get as much intensity or duration of light for much of the year. Many plants can get by with less for the winter, and some can't. And maintaining them is one thing. Really getting the most out of some plants, getting them to flower, etc is another. So depending on what you're growing and what you want them to do...


Any advice on how to get plants to flower? mainly the ones listed above.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

To get things to flower, don't hold back on light. Sometimes, you really have to put some of them outside to get results (_Ludwigia_ and most _Hygrophila_ are easy to flower inside, _Rotala_ not so much). Moderate fertilizing, space and the proper temperature range (70-80ish) and you're good to go, although some experimentation may be required.

_Marsilea_ species are ferns, so no flowers there. But you may see their reproductive structures, called sporocarps.


----------



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

Sun light outside if that is possible


----------



## bkw1982 (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Cavan for the info, i thought it would be much more difficult then that. I think, ill move my 1st setup outside and see what happens.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If it's a glass enclosure, you'll not want to keep it tightly covered out there... The lid should be off, and you should mist them for a bit until they adjust.


----------



## bkw1982 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, great that's exatcly how i have one of them set up. Its outside partly covered. The plants have adapted quickly and are growing great. The setup inside isn't doing to well, i noticed some mold and the edges of some of the leaves are drying out. I don't know if i have to much humidity or to little.

Sorry for hijacking th thread


----------

